# Nest Box Size



## Hobby Farm (Oct 5, 2009)

My Black NZ and my Cali does are due Wednesday.  Yesterday I made new pens for them.  They turned out pretty good for my first try at rabbit cages.  I need to get the nesting boxes made and put in the cageS tonight.  My rabbits are at least 10 pounds, maybe a little bigger.  

What size nest box is best for a rabbit this size?  All three dimesions would be appreciated.


----------



## waynesgarden (Oct 5, 2009)

I have Californians and NZ also. I made their nest boxes using 1x12 boards. The outside dimensions are as follows.

21 1/2" long, 15" wide, 11 1/4" high and 5" high across the front.  The sides slope down from the center to the 5" board across the front. I staple 1/2" hardware cloth across the bottom. I put a piece of cardboard over the wire and put hay in for bedding.  I like to add a cover over the rear half so bunnies can climb up there to look around or Mom can climb up there to escape the buns.

The main limitation in size was the door opening to the cage. These just fit in the door opening of a Bass 36"x30" cage. (As I learned a few weeks ago, they are too large for the door on the 30"x30" cages.)

Wayne


----------

